# Next West Mids Pint and a bite. Cannock Thurs. 19th August.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thought it maybe nice for us to meet up before we finaly loose the summer sunshine to have another get together. So, here is the venue and hope you will fancy joining us.
Date as in the subject is Thursday 19th August meet at 6:30pm to eat at 7:30pm.
Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.

http://www.shoalhilltavern.co.uk/index.php

TT4PJ 
Stu_tt and Lou
bozzy96 and Tracy
DAZ
VSPURS and Marina
redscouse 
shurcomb and Rachel
Lloyd
Hark
audimad


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

by an odd coincidence Phill, I think I may be able to make this one !!!

Lou may be coming too, as long as there are other other halves going.

stu


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

stu_tt said:


> by an odd coincidence Phill, I think I may be able to make this one !!!
> 
> Lou may be coming too, as long as there are other other halves going.
> 
> stu


After the last meet Stu, when all the other halves came I'm afraid its no longer "A mans world" !!! seriously we had a great night with the girls there    ( oh dear!! ) and the more the merrier !!!!! 8) 8) 8)

Oh by the way Phil, Me and the Boss will be there !!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Bugger   :? A home event and I'm on my hols    
Have a good night and see you on the next one guys


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Bugger   :? A home event and I'm on my hols
> Have a good night and see you on the next one guys


Your'e jokin Iain, have a good one and see you at the next one !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

forest said:


> Bugger   :? A home event and I'm on my hols
> Have a good night and see you on the next one guys


damn shame, mate, would've been great to catch up ! Next time, maybe... 

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phill I'll be there mate but sorry girls Gemma can't make this one 

DAZ 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Phill I'll be there mate but sorry girls Gemma can't make this one
> 
> DAZ 8)


Whatttttttt !!! no girlie !!! has she had enough of our camshaft talk already ??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phill I'll be there mate but sorry girls Gemma can't make this one
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Depending on Holidays it would be rude not to attend as it's just 2 mins round the corner!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Depending on Holidays it would be rude not to attend as it's just 2 mins round the corner!


Now heres a man with a knob in the hand Story !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully I can make this (in the Rover :lol: )

I'm not sure yet as I need to try and change my shift at work


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking to finish early from work, if i can im there, if not..... well im not :lol:

Will update nearer the time 

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil,
yep count me and Rachel in on this one.

cheers,
Stuart


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Bloody hell only 25min drive away from my house and i am on holiday :x


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> Bloody hell only 25min drive away from my house and i am on holiday :x


Have a nice holiday Steve maybe we'll see you at the next one. 

DAZ


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry all can't make this meet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

m4rky said:


> Sorry all can't make this meet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's a shame mate next time then. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all can't make this meet [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 I hope so Daz


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Should be able to make this.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

hi any room for a newbie won't have the car by then but would like to pick your brains


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

lloyd said:


> hi any room for a newbie won't have the car by then but would like to pick your brains


Of course there is you'll be very welcome mate see you there. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > hi any room for a newbie won't have the car by then but would like to pick your brains
> ...


Any idea if Gem coming yet?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > lloyd said:
> ...


DHO sorry mate no she can't  but more play time  :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be bringing my better half!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
will be nice to meet the new missus Steve.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> will be nice to meet the new missus Steve.


You've met her before Phil but this time she'll have a ring on her finger!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya again,
Lloyd you will be more than welcome to come and have a bite with us. Take it from me, advice will be flying to you in all directions. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a defo for this now guys, got a few hours off work so i can pop along

See you then 

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya again,
> Lloyd you will be more than welcome to come and have a bite with us. Take it from me, advice will be flying to you in all directions. 8)


Oh yeah, loads of advice, marriage, kids, life......................... loads of it !!!! oh and there might be a tad of dodgy Info on cars !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Phill, Matt - I take we'll convene at the venue rather than travel in cognito - traffic will be a sod nr and on the M6 :x

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
There are a lot of folks on holls at the moment so it may not be a problem. Shall we meet at mine at 6:00pm and see how it goes from there?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> There are a lot of folks on holls at the moment so it may not be a problem. Shall we meet at mine at 6:00pm and see how it goes from there?


No problem


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> There are a lot of folks on holls at the moment so it may not be a problem. Shall we meet at mine at 6:00pm and see how it goes from there?


 Is the meet still on?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

audimad said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


OH YEAH !!!!! FOOOOD !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes it is and the table has been booked too.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Yes it is and the table has been booked too.


Nice one mate i wonder what i will have to eat. :roll: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hark said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


May need to go separately then chaps; the babysitter isn't coming quite that early, so prob best I meet you there.

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all in around 2 hours time  

Paul


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

why does it rain when I even think about opening the garage door :x :x :x :x

jeez, i'm hungry now - might gets some chips before I get there :lol:

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very heavy rain in Telford  see you in a bit guys and girls 8)

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It's me and my ragtop that is to blame. Every time I buy a new toy for the summer the weather is dredfull. Bought the car last December and this years sunshine has been almost none existent.
Catch you later guys.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It's me and my ragtop that is to blame. Every time I buy a new toy for the summer the weather is dredfull. Bought the car last December and this years sunshine has been almost none existent.
> Catch you later guys.


Yeah Phil,

I think it was your opening line on the original post that did it ....................
Hiya,
Thought it maybe nice for us to meet up before we finaly loose the summer sunshine to have another get together.

Thanks , Hey last time we went to cannock it rained......................I see a pattern here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Great night  , good laugh :lol: !!! nice food  !! fantastic to meet some new people  , landlord nearly got a kickin because of the bill [smiley=deal2.gif] !!!!! but apart from that, Thanks everybody [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sixteen of us was a very good turn out and may I thank you all for coming out on such a lovely evening. It was certainly ragtop weather! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Just had a horrible thought as I think I walked out without paying. Do I owe someone for my meal?
Catch you all on the next one.
Marina, I think the goddess idea wins it over the car or TV programe. 
P.S. Hope you all got home OK. There was a nasty bump on the north bound M6 J8.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dunno mate, the bill was a mess at the end. Owner reckoned loads hadn't paid when we all had as far as we knew. Waited a while then walked out. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

We wont be going there again in a hurry! :lol: :lol:

Good turnout, nice to see the same old faces, and the new ones 

See you all at the next one


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'm 45, just become a grandad and had to do my first runner :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thought I'd visited the set of Eldorado when I walked in - artex palace   

Food was good, company was good, guy at the end who couldn't work out who'd paid or not was a joke. Nearly short changed Shurcomb's other half, then didn't tick off all meals on the bill (I think he was saying two people hadn't paid....did you eat that much Phill     .

Shame the weather was cack, next timeI'll open my garage door more quietly.....

stu n lou


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good to catch up with everyone and see some new faces sorry i didn't have time to chat with all of you next time. :wink: 
Guys i payed my bill £12.95 fancy that guy not ticking hows payed off numpty :x So i guess we can't go there again :lol: :lol:

Phil you bad lad  no wonder you shot off quick :lol: :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bloody Plumbers !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hark said:


> Dunno mate, the bill was a mess at the end. Owner reckoned loads hadn't paid when we all had as far as we knew. Waited a while then walked out. :roll:


 Good meeting, maybe at the next one everyone has a seperate bill for their food. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno mate, the bill was a mess at the end. Owner reckoned loads hadn't paid when we all had as far as we knew. Waited a while then walked out. :roll:
> ...


Every other place we have visited has managed it. If they don't want £200 spending on food, when noone else ate there all night then I can see why people don't bother.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno mate, the bill was a mess at the end. Owner reckoned loads hadn't paid when we all had as far as we knew. Waited a while then walked out. :roll:
> ...


 Or pay in advance. :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Tell you what guys !!! with money as tight as it is you would think that he would be outside washing our cars as well for £200 plus spent by a single party on a rainy thursday night in an out of the way pub, Instead he gave me some serious shit attitude and if he had mentioned the bloody cheeseboard one more time he was going to need a proctologist to retrieve it    !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

i thought he was going to serve the sub-human scum that came in effin' n blindin' whils I was waiting behind Shurcomb's missus to pay next....had he done that I fear he would have been either £38 worse off or wearing the cash register as a necklace :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

...but the car park was empty and the cars were safe.. :wink:

...who's not paid for the cheeseboard...... you've ordered two, only paid for one, ........ yeah right, failure to operate brain and pen seems more likely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

We paid for our cheese board!!!

They really didn't have a clue what they were doing did they?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Next pint and a bite will be south of the border at a place we all thought was very good last time.
Earlier in the year when it was cold, dark and raining (Bit like last night) I sorted out this ex pub that has a large car park that is now a nice indian resturant. The menu and the service was great and the interior is very nice. 
I will post up the date which will be on a Thursday in September over the weekend.
http://www.bluegingerrestaurants.com/contact.php


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phill is there any way you can make it a Wednesday.As Gemma came to the last meet and had a grate time and would like to come again.But she can't do Thursdays I know its a big ask and understand if its not possible mate.She'll have to settle for beans on toast. :lol:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just for Gemma I will sort it for a Wedneday then.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just for Gemma I will sort it for a Wedneday then.


 BIG :-* from Gem. Thanks mate 8)

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Daz did you pay for your meal ????????????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you had a cheeseboard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Daz did you pay for your meal ????????????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you had a cheeseboard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
See new thread for curry/pint Wed 22nd September on the events section.


----------

